
Numerical Linear Algebra for Programmers (Clojure Book WIP, GPU, CPU) - dragandj
https://aiprobook.com/numerical-linear-algebra-for-programmers?release=0.1.0&src=hn
======
dragandj
Uses open source libraries

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecuda](https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecuda)

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecl](https://github.com/uncomplicate/clojurecl)

